# Got a weird package the other day--->



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2011)

I came home from work and a package was sitting on the hall table, At first I thought it was my bottle that I sent out to be tumbled,that the guy said it would take 2 weeks,its been 2 months. Grrrrrrrrrrrr  but that's another story.

 I didn't recognize the name on the box.When I opened it here is
 what was lQQking at me. He found a few  friend's  real quick!

 Hes/shes got his after fun time smoke all ready[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2011)

This is how he works out


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2011)

Good boy good boy!

 Hahaha You all know who sent me this crazy package right???

 Thanks Swizz I really  do like this weird azz doll []
  So the story ends,he/she/it is no longer my # 1 fan,its to busy now.lol


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 8, 2011)

What a tongue on that one! She's a beaut! [][]

 Nice catch Rickster... [8D]


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 8, 2011)

That's just SICK!

 Gene Simmon's mom?


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 8, 2011)

that thing is crazy! reminds me of clowns...now i'm going to have clown nightmares....all those years of therapy down the drain..........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> That's just SICK!
> 
> Gene Simmon's mom?


 

 LOL the tongue  was swizzs doing I it came like that. Imagine opening a box and seeing that [:-] 

 I just set her/him/it up with a few friends here in A town  lol

 Where is Swizz anyway


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> that thing is crazy! reminds me of clowns...now i'm going to have clown nightmares....all those years of therapy down the drain..........


 
 Clowns are your friends -----------repeat  that  over and over


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> What a tongue on that one! She's a beaut! [][]
> 
> Nice catch Rickster... [8D]


 
 A women with a big mouth is no catch.[] yackey yack dont talk back


----------



## Dugout (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like she is part of your family now, Rick.
 Better take good care of her [] !


----------



## swizzle (Oct 8, 2011)

I lost my internet 4 a bit. Looks like you #1 fan is adapting nicely to your home. I'm happy she's found so many new and exciting friends. Typing all this on a phone is a pain. Hopefully I'll get my net back soon. Have fun with her Rick. Has she met Sparky yet?


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 8, 2011)

From killer klowns from outerspace?   When I was a kid I had a nightly recurring dream (and this always happened when my bedding fell off of me) I'd wake up cold and my nerves just numb because i'd see a clown standing over me with a knife...black background, bright evil clown with big knife, but he wouldn't hurt me if I didn't move...eventually id' fall asleep... but yah.....me no likey clowns.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> I lost my internet 4 a bit. Looks like you #1 fan is adapting nicely to your home. I'm happy she's found so many new and exciting friends. Typing all this on a phone is a pain. Hopefully I'll get my net back soon. Have fun with her Rick. Has she met Sparky yet?


 
 yeah  Fan-ny met him,its how they say hello.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

Took fanny on a dump dig today with the badger & Buffalo Bill she likes privys better. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

Buffalo Bill gets the raspberry[:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

It still tastes like beer!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't stop laughing as long as I look at this pic..!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL I am going to take  her alllll over the town!  work,digging,shower,walkin the dog,movies,shopping. At least ill have something to post  [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

Watching the end of days.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

What is a movie with out Gummie  Bears!
 " I like the blue ones"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

Shes already got a big head seeing her self on the big screen,well the medium  screen.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

Full Moon coming,she does weird chit on a full moon.[:-]


----------



## peejrey (Oct 8, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW........[8|][][]
 You CRAZY man!
 On post 21, what does the plaque in the upper left hand corner read??[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW........[8|][][]
> You CRAZY man!
> On post 21, what does the plaque in the upper left hand corner read??[]


 
 "Anyone can become a father,it takes someone special to be a DAD" []


----------



## peejrey (Oct 8, 2011)

> Anyone can become a father,it takes someone special to be a DAD


 I read this to my father...He applauds you, and agrees...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2011)

[]


----------



## pjritter (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAAHA...




 gummi bears


----------



## swizzle (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow I wanna say you're having to much fun but I don't believe its possible. I love the fact that she'll clean up after Sparky for you. That Fanny I hated to see her go. She bought us such joy these past few months. She obviously has found tthe perfect home. Tell her I said Hi!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

9:00 AM ITS BREAKFAST TIME!! stick to my tongue honey bun


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

MOO MILK! GOOD!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Wow I wanna say you're having to much fun but I don't believe its possible. I love the fact that she'll clean up after Sparky for you. That Fanny I hated to see her go. She bought us such joy these past few months. She obviously has found tthe perfect home. Tell her I said Hi!!


 
 yEP she will be livin the high life no doubt [8D] Fallow her or not,she will make youtube  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

*THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

One more cup and I'M ready to hit the real WORLD!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 9, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

You need to team up with Stan Lee and make a comic book...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> You need to team up with Stan Lee and make a comic book...


 
 LOL  I just might do that
   I can see where this thread is going, only the childish  at heart shall reply 


 I smell fish!  Lunch Time! & the Sunday paper []


----------



## carobran (Oct 9, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

thats the best one yet!![]............take her to McDonalds,order her a burger and some fries.............then take pictures of the peoples expressions[8|][8D][8D][][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*



> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> thats the best one yet!![]............take her to McDonalds,order her a burger and some fries.............then take pictures of the peoples expressions[8|][8D][8D][][]


 

 Thanks kid,I will do that, you can count on it []

 Willy just met Fanny


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

Nice to meet ya


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

Cheese Steak's & chocolate milk for dinner!  I never got that at Swizz's house. That rat bastarred lol


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 9, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

Rick,

 Fun posts.  You have way too much time on your hands.  You need some privies big time!!!

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*



> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Rick,
> 
> ...


 
 I know i do,I have been to busy with doing stuff on the house,I had no  time what so ever. But I plan on getting out there and getting some  yards soon!

  Time? I am just taking Fanny with me on my daily day to day grind. Tomorrow she goes to work with me.  
    As you can see no one really cares lol but neither do I,Ill post and post the "Adventures of Freaky Fanny"  !!! you watch a scout will find me soon! []

 She grew fond of Willy. (watching  Breaking Bad)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

Mondays suck! but I love this mug


----------



## carobran (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

_you need a new hobby................apparantly privy digging doesnt take up enough of your time.......[8|][][8D]_


----------



## peejrey (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

Rick.....I'm a little scared now.....[8|][:-].........
 By the way..where can I get one of those mugs?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

Keep 'em coming Rick! Can't wait to see the Mickey D's episode!! []


----------



## carobran (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

i didnt even notice what the mug said.....................where _did_ you get that????[8|][8|][8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

He most likely got it from HERE

 I have no idea if it still works.. let me know..[]  I found the link in THIS THREAD


----------



## carobran (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

i had no idea we had our own clothing line!!![][][]................i might have to get one of them t-shirts


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> He most likely got it from HERE
> 
> I have no idea if it still works.. let me know..[]  I found the link in THIS THREAD


 
 Ron gave it to me in the Xmas exchange ,man your gettin old chuck it was just last year []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

I was going to take Fanny to work but she wanted to stay home,said she was sick.But I knew different, I set up my cam. BUSTED!

 Playin X Box live,on my account!  look at the name on the gun []


----------



## peejrey (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

I want a long sleeve..
 who are the characters, and should I bump it for the new-er members?..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*



> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> I want a long sleeve..
> who are the characters, and should I bump it for the new-er members?..


 

 I have no clue who the characters are. Some bottle freaks I presume []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 10, 2011)

> Full Moon coming,she does weird chit on a full moon.


 Yea Rick,
 I can tell from the pictures that the moon is affecting someone over there.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I didn't catch that transaction, Rick.. I am slipping.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are you referring to me? Is someone talking?


----------



## carobran (Oct 11, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*



> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> I want a long sleeve..
> who are the characters, and should I bump it for the new-er members?..


 its been bumped................if its still going i want a t-shirt[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif].............and may i recommend they make a hat??[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

I took Fanny to work today,what a big mistake.
   She said she know how to run this roller. Not
  My foot will heal.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

Then she gave me lip and I had to wash her mouth out with soap.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

Soon it was break time!
   I gave her a second chance  to drive


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

The Lady at 7-11  was a little beside her self,I dont know why.
   Fanny wanted a pack of philly blunts.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

Humm Vanilla  or hazelnut


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 11, 2011)

*RE: THE ADVENTURES OF FREAKY FANNY*

I taught her a little about "Gang Awareness"after all, we dig in some bad places. She will be ready!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 16, 2011)

Think Fanny might be related to the "Yellow Kid", a popular cartoon character of the late 1800's?


----------



## glass man (Nov 16, 2011)

Its a piece that is made to look like the grandmom of Gene Simmons of KISS!JAMIE


----------

